# Charcoal



## rleblanc68 (Jul 1, 2019)

Im practicing with my Dutch oven and I think my charcoal briquettes are burning too fast I am wondering what brand /type of charcoal do you use? I have some white bag Royal Oak that I bought on sale, now I think I know why it was on sale. LOL.


----------



## tonyspark (Jun 9, 2020)

There is I think no problem whichever charcoal you use, how you cook it does.






www.landscapingwellingtonpros.kiwi/


----------



## greatfallspainting (Jul 3, 2020)

I would think all charcoal burns the same. But we love kingsford
www.greatfallspaintingcompany.com


----------

